# Adding PVC slats to bunks



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want to scratch up your gelcoat that’s the best way. I’d stick to waxed carpeted bunks. Hard bunk material holds sand and it has no give so it sands your hull, been there done that.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Does it hold sand any worse than the carpet? I'm replacing that as well because in the 2 years that I have had the boat/trailer I haven't done much other than basic up keep. This weekend I got the rust on the axle taken care of, new tires and now I'm going to get the bunks taken care of. My buddy had something similar on his Haynie trailer and it was easy to push that 25 ft'r off and since I am solo 95% of the time I just wanted something to make it easier for me. And also the bottom of this hull is by no means in pristine condition, the previous owner had to have used this boat as a learner and it shows. I am in process of "cleaning" it up to make it last me for a while. Thanks for the info and luckily I still have my receipt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Carpet might hold sand too but it has cushion, plastic does not.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Carpet might hold sand too but it has cushion, plastic does not.


Gotcha


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’ve seen folks use that black corrugated drain line ,slit, on top of the bunk before . not quite the surface area contact


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anything hard will scratch.

Wax the bunks or put a slick coating on the hull.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> anything hard will scratch.
> 
> Wax the bunks or put a slick coating on the hull.


Or both and dry launch in the parking lot...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Or both and dry launch in the parking lot...


Take strap off and back down ramp. Touch brakes and boat ends up on ramp.

Don't ask me how I know this. But it's an easy push across the cement to get it in the water. So I'm told.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Liquid rollers, be careful


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Take strap off and back down ramp. Touch brakes and boat ends up on ramp.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this. But it's an easy push across the cement to get it in the water. So I'm told.


I had poly bunks on my last trailer and GatorGlide G4 coating on the hull...I told my buddy to just tap the brakes when I closed my fist and we were about 3’ to go before the tires hit the water and for some reason he hit the brakes and I yelled “back up fast” and as the winch handle spun backwards my. Boat was straight up dry launched with me in it and every bit of winch strap out before I stopped. The transom went under and about 1/3 of the cockpit was full of water. I was PISSED. Thank God the winch strap was attached, it was the only thing that slowed her down enough to not hit asphalt. I always launch myself since. I kind of wished his head was next to the spinning handle to rap him a few times for that one...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had poly bunks on my last trailer and GatorGlide G4 coating on the hull...I told my buddy to just tap the brakes when I closed my fist and we were about 3’ to go before the tires hit the water and for some reason he hit the brakes and I yelled “back up fast” and as the winch handle spun backwards my. Boat was straight up dry launched with me in it and every bit of winch strap out before I stopped. The transom went under and about 1/3 of the cockpit was full of water. I was PISSED. Thank God the winch strap was attached, it was the only thing that slowed her down enough to not hit asphalt. I always launch myself since. I kind of wished his head was next to the spinning handle to rap him a few times for that one...


Yep. The strap is never taken off before the stern is floating now. Lesson learned. But it is so nice to undo strap, climb on bow, walk to back and boat is in the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw a guy pull his boat and trailer out of the ramp, unload it, clean fish then get in and hammer down leaving the parking lot and the boat stayed and truck and trailer departed. It reminded me of the witch on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons that would fly off and the hair would stay behind. I can’t say much, one night I drove 70 miles and was about a mile from my driveway and changed lanes and my hitch came off the ball and dragged my trailer about 500 feet by the safety chains. That means it was never on the ball all the way for 140 miles. The ball was the right size and latch was locked. My spare was bolted vertically to the tongue and it ate a hole in the tread big enough to put my fist in. The rim actually kept the tongue from touching the road.


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

I had a duck boat that I rebuilt an old trailer for. I used the pvc sleeves that are made to go on a 4x4 post for the white vinyl fences. I ripped them in half long way on the table saw. This essentially made a C shape and I was able to just nail into the side of the 2x4 bunks. Not ideal for a nice boat, but for what I was using it for, worked great.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have the HDPE on my trailer bunks. I like it. Doesn't hold water and my boat slides right off and loads super easy. Yes, like a lot of things in life, if you have your head up your ass, you can launch it in the parking lot. Boating and trailering require a lot of thinking and a clear head. I'm sure we can all think of numerous times we have witnessed boneheaded mistakes, plug left out, etc.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Usually when I launch, I will undo the safety chain and release a couple of feet of winch strap and lock the winch. Once the boat is in the water I will then release a little more and push off of the trailer, hop on and back the rest of the way off. I will not totally unhook the winch strap until it is in the water. I've read too many horror stories on this and other forums about dry launching in the parking lot.


----------

